# Mozart's Requiem K.626



## joe-leo

I was just listening to some classical music i've had on my computer for ages, but havent listened to in a while.
I came across Lacrimosa and Domine Jesu Christe. Both sound familiar, i swear they're in a film but i can't think what! I've googled it and looked around but i can't find anything. 
I think it may have been part of the actual film, not technically the soundtrack but it's starting to bug me. Anyone know what film they've been in?

If any of you guys could help me out, that would be great, thankyou


----------



## handlebar

Other than the most glaringly obvious "Amadeus", i can remember a few commercials and movie or two with it playing as background music. Like you, i cannot retain which ones.

Jim


----------



## joe-leo

Yeh, i found it was on Amadeus, but i havent seen that so thats not where i recognise it from :/


----------



## handlebar

It is a film well worth your time. 

Jim


----------



## Edward Elgar

I know it may be too recent, but Watchmen makes good use of Mozart's Requiem at the climax of the film. By the way, watch Watchmen!


----------



## trazom

This is where IMDb is helpful. Here is a list of mostly every movie Mozart's music has made an appearance in:

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0003665/

Hope that helped.


----------



## Edward Elgar

He's provided music for 458 movies and he didn't get a penny for them! Saying that, money isn't any use to him now! Beethoven's music can be found in 340 films and yet he was very much criticised in his lifetime! Mind you, that's art for you.


----------



## Tapkaara

The only Mozart score I can really appreciate. A highly moving, human work.


----------



## joe-leo

cheers for that guys


----------

